# Questions about Smitty Skiff



## uptownhokie (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of Smitty Skiff flats boats, or know anything about them? I'm think about buying one but I know there are very few out there and I was just looking for someone who may have some preformace and satisfaction knowledge about them. Thanks.


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Smitty Flamingo Express w/40 Johnson. I have fished on it a few times. Light, rides as well as any lightweight skiff, sips gas. No issues that I know of.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you talking about the 16 footer that was for sale on the talahassee craig's list. My buddy just bought one on friday from the apalachacola area. He live in Pace. If its a different boat, i'm sure he'd let you come by and take a look at it. He used it this past Sat. and had no complaints, took the chop well. PM me if your interested.


----------

